
The mind-bending effects of feeling two hearts - d_a_robson
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20141205-the-man-with-two-hearts
======
domdip
I found this really fluffy. Not even sure how I'd tl;dr it. Some people are
more aware of their heartbeat than others, and that correlates with a few
arbitrary things that seem to line up with our sentimental understanding of
'heart'?

~~~
Mithaldu
BBC Future tends to write articles that border on the nonsensical. I suspect
they're made by writers who're tasked to simply churn out a lot of words,
regardless of the quality of their writing.

------
drcomputer
I had thought something similar to this, that a person's internal state of
'feeling / intuition / empathy' was oriented around the combination of certain
kinds of sensory / intellectual input reacting with the body, that are not
cognitively consciously modeled, but abstracted and correlated against the
body.

If a person can notice a correlation between body reaction and external world
reaction, then their intellect may not necessarily be able to conceptualize or
mode the processes that occur, but they may 'know' certain things because of
the frequency of the correlation.

I tend to think this is why I am very analytically oriented - my health was
often variant throughout my adolescence and adulthood, and I never could ever
understand what people meant by 'gut reaction' or 'heart feeling', aside from
literally being convinced it was nonsense. I've always had to intellectualize
and conceptually model things, which actually makes finding socialization
patterns and trends (with myself as a participant) extremely difficult. It
also explains how many people learn to feel and judge the world in an origin
dependent manner, with early stimuli shaping the interpretation (relations and
models) of sensory percepts.

I rarely can tell the difference between my feelings, and the feelings of
others. I check them logically and experimentally, which is pointless and
ironic, but it makes as much sense to me as thinking that when someone is
smiling at you, they are happy. It's an aggregation of data, correlated and
adjusted when the theory doesn't match reality. It's not that I don't care
about what people think, it's just that it's impossible to know or even
hypothesize about based on external observations and judgments using a single
point perspective. I have to hope that language efficiently facilitates
clarity, but I've fallen into similar analytical wormholes there too. So then
there's trust, or something.

------
userbinator
I wonder what the effects of feeling _no_ heartbeat would be...

[http://www.npr.org/2011/06/13/137029208/heart-with-no-
beat-o...](http://www.npr.org/2011/06/13/137029208/heart-with-no-beat-offers-
hope-of-new-lease-on-life)

------
ashmud
I must admit, when I read the title, the first thing I thought of was Doctor
Who having two hearts.

------
p0ckets
It sounds like they have made the pump pump at the same time his heart beats.

